# Wanted



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If there is something that you really want and are having a hard time locating, post it here whether it is fish or plants. Perhaps one of us has a connection, or maybe someone spots it at the LFS one day.







WANTED: Dwarf rasboras(all sorts are ok..just need to be the 3/4-1" max ones) and dwarf gourami (licourice, sparkling, chocolate). Also looking for parva


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony,
Are these:
http://species.fishindex.com/species_2408boraras_maculatus_dwarf_rasbora.html

what you're looking for? If so, I'll keep an eye out.

--Mike


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

That is one species that I'll be thrilled to get


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's one album (http://photobucket.com/albums/v81/MrTree/) that keeps me dreaming...

On a more serious note, I would like a breeding colony of Zebra Plecos, Pencilfish and rare Characins(such in the link above).


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Here's one album (http://photobucket.com/albums/v81/MrTree/) that keeps me dreaming...
> 
> On a more serious note, I would like a breeding colony of Zebra Plecos, Pencilfish and rare Characins(such in the link above).


Petown has some real nice Glass Bloodfins as of yesterday. Real nice ones. Bloodfins are common, but you don't see Glass Bloodfins too often. 
http://photobucket.com/albums/v81/MrTree/Characins/Characidae/?action=view&current=bloodfin.jpg


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I would really like to locate some Green Shrimp (Caridina cf. babaulti) ....


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I was at petown last night HOPING to get some uber common otos...not a single oto in sight


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I had really good luck with Otos from PetSmart in Irvine (close to your school). 2/2 survival rate.

Another "Wanted" From Me:
Does anyone have a couple stems of Hydrocotyle Verticillata that they could trade for a few stems of Bacopa Australis, a little HC, or some Taiwan Moss?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Magnus has some species of hydrocotyle, so you might want to hit him up.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any info on "xray tetra"? orange and transparent. Gomer was your experience with azgardens really bad? Also looking for Ember tetras.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

my experience with AZ gardens is documented in the off topics forum


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

gomer, i have five of these

Boraras maculatus








http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1283&c=15&userid=1123

got them for $5 each at a shop in LA, but i went back there a week ago and they were out. i'm not sure if they're breeding or not and maybe the shrimp are just eating the eggs. i'll ask the shop if they're going to stock them again if you're interested


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what was the shops name?


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

it's something hard to remember like... "The Aquarium" or something. on Sepulveda Blvd in Culver City


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was just at cluver sity a few days ago, hey adin where did you get your tank and jbj light?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! If you see thema gain, let me know. Long drive out, but might be worth if after trying forever.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

ok...here's another wanted:

I need some type of Pterophyllum scalare (angelfish) but I don't know where I can get them for cheap. Is there anyone around here (in socal) that breeds/Accidentally had baby angelfish? I'm trying to find some that are in a ok price range.

Also, I need some type of Corydoras julii or any other type.

Does anyone know where they can get these cheap and have some sort of guarantee on the fish?

Thanks!!!

-Jeff


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

i have 4 sparking gourami's that i got from petown for cheap. think it was 5 for $10 a few months ago.

another good deal i saw was cherry red shrimp for $1 each at pac reef in fountain valley.

i'm looking for some checkerboard cichlids and coral red pencilfish. already saw the checkerboards at petown and a little too rich for my blood.

btw, i go up to the bay area about once a month. so if anybody has requests let me know. don't mind grabbing a few items for people since i end up getting something for myself almost everytime. just remember that no promises, but will do what i can.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeff,
I often, but not always, see various angels auctioned off at the Coast club meetings. might want to give that a shot.


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Jeff, how cheap and what kind of angels?


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I really don't know what type of angel fish I want. I was kindda hoping to have one with black stripes, but I don't really care. Since this is my first time trying tropical fish, I probally want them to be cheap beacuse I don't really want to kill a $20 fish. Yeah, I guess I will try to go to the COST meetings. If anyone knowes any angelfish breeders, please tell me...

Thanks for the info!

-Jeff


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

i'm going to be at UCI tonight until sunday night... i'm probably going to visit petown sometime during the weekend to figure out how i'm going to steal their CRS out of the NOT-FOR-SALE tank, maybe go by tong's too. 

while i'm in irvine... anyone want to sell me some HC?  it's going to have to be a covert operation; i can't let the gf know i'm really visiting her because i'm looking for more plants. i'm kidding... pm me or something, thanks!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Where at UCI is she? I have a lot of HC to clear out


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

abrose apts on amherst aisle just off campus... i'll be there a little later on tonight, i haven't left yet


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I practically live on campus so we can figure something out  let me know your shedule on saturday before 2pm. (you can PM me)


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Jeff, i was at Total Aquatics in Upland yesterday. They had med size angels 2-2 1/2 inches) for $4.99. Unfortunately they are not of the black and white stripe variety. They look like marble angels to me. I have posted an address in the LFS thread if you want to give them a call or head on down.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I don't really care what type of angels they are, but I did find three of them at a COAST meeting. There were three med. sized ones. Both were koi type and one what a smokey white one. I'm still going to try to find some more. I'll maybe go to some more club meetings and then I'll head up to there. Thanks!


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

looking for lampeyes or more specifically procatopus. think these are killifish but not sure. have only seen these once and that was at albany aquarium in the bay area. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Do you have a link to exactly what you're looking for?


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

here is a link to some nice pictures.

http://www.rva.ne.jp/cogata/procatopus_sp_yabassi.html


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

went thru the website a little more and noticed they have nice pictures of smaller fish. some of which i've never seen before.

http://www.rva.ne.jp/cogata/2.html

http://www.rva.ne.jp/cogata/barbus_jae.htm


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Where can I get Eco-Complete in the LA area? Thanks


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I know tongs in fountain valley has some.


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So has anyone seen more Boraras maculatus around lately? I need around 5.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah...aquatic warehouse has them and a couple others quite reliably right now (exclamation points, maculatas, and possibly brigittae).


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Is that place in San Diego? A little too far for me.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes. I still think you should ask your lfs if they will look for them when they order next.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nope, none of them can do that, but there is one, not very reliable though, still waiting on my 5g cube after 2 months the first one came yesterday cracked and replacement will take who knows when to arrive...


----------

